# Whenever you're feeling sad...



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Stop being sad and be awesome instead.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was sceptical when I read the title of the thread, but this still brought a smile to my face


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

True Story...
Man, I love that show.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha I had a feeling this quote would come up. It kinda works for me sometimes, tbh.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

WholeinSoul91 said:


> Haha I had a feeling this quote would come up. It kinda works for me sometimes, tbh.


Instead of having it work for you sometimes, have it work for you all the time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Aha OP's pic used to be my wallpaper a while ago.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

lol. That would make a good poster...


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

hahahaha hilarious poster.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

littlepickles said:


> Aha OP's pic used to be my wallpaper a while ago.


Mine too--for about 3 years in fact!


----------



## plane123 (May 31, 2011)

luv barney legend


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


 LMAO....ROFL...LOL..SMH :blank lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love that show! 

And yeah, I agree. Negativity is not worth it.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Those who love all emotions, positive and negative will feel happy all the time. I choose to love sadness. For that sadness turns into joy as soon as I love it. If you love all of your emotions you will never feel sad. Sadness is caused by resistance on some level. Resistance causes all negativity. When you surrender to what is. That sadness will turn into peace. That peace turns into joy. I choose to laugh at how I feel. I never feel sad anymore. I used to. All the emotions I feel now are peace, joy, love, and bliss. It took 1 year to change my attitude, but boy was it worth it. It was a total transformation.


----------

